# Old Swiss Watch



## golovanovd (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello!
Anyone have any ideas about this watches?
There is label on the clock face "fabric suisse".


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Interesting watch you have there. Google Chronographe Suisse and you'll find everything you want to know about it.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like an Landeron cal 48


----------



## golovanovd (Feb 13, 2017)

gimli said:


> Interesting watch you have there. Google Chronographe Suisse and you'll find everything you want to know about it.


 Google it is good, but there are no spilecified info about it.

it is similar to rolex oyster 3525.



simon2 said:


> Looks like an Landeron cal 48


 Yes, maybe it is really Landeron, but another model.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks worth having it looked at and serviced back into full working condition - - but would probly need some specilaist type help! :yes:


----------



## golovanovd (Feb 13, 2017)

mel said:


> Looks worth having it looked at and serviced back into full working condition - - but would probly need some specilaist type help! :yes:


 Hm. Specialist it is goog idea, but in my country there are a lot of watch shops, but not a lot of specialized shops

in my city there is only one specialized shop, but watch master said that my watch is very old, and he has no idea about brand, year, price.


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi. I think under dial You can look some mark.

(Думаю, клеймо может быть под цифером, но бывает и под мостами, зайдите еще на сайт Пильгуя, там ребята могут подсказать).


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Normally caliber model is under balance wheel and sometimes in dial side (under dial).


----------

